# Spain Bank Cards



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Does a Spanish issued Debit Card offer the same consumer protection as a Spanish issued Credit Card or is it like the UK card protection.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

woodpecker9 said:


> Does a Spanish issued Debit Card offer the same consumer protection as a Spanish issued Credit Card or is it like the UK card protection.


Our of interest, what protection does a Spanish CC give you. I tried finding out about this but with not much success ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I remember this coming up before when people were trying to get refunds on cancelled flights (can’t remember the reason, it was pre-COVID). Credit card bookings were fully protected but for debit cards it depended on the individual bank. So I‘ve always used a CC for booking flights since.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Alcalaina said:


> I remember this coming up before when people were trying to get refunds on cancelled flights (can’t remember the reason, it was pre-COVID). Credit card bookings were fully protected but for debit cards it depended on the individual bank. So I‘ve always used a CC for booking flights since.


So OK with a Spanish Credit Card.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

woodpecker9 said:


> So OK with a Spanish Credit Card.


I think that credit cards have protection wherever they are issued because if you buy anything on a credit card then your actually financing it so you have rights and protections from the finance company


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

woodpecker9 said:


> So OK with a Spanish Credit Card.


Should be fine as its not underwritten by the bank. MasterCard and Visa are separate entities to high street banks, so it will be their conditions that dictate.
Mastercard and Visa being the largest.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Barriej said:


> Should be fine as its not underwritten by the bank. MasterCard and Visa are separate entities to high street banks, so it will be their conditions that dictate.
> Mastercard and Visa being the largest.


So is my understanding correct. Mastercard and Visa are separate to banks, they are independent finance companies. They use banks as agents. They may have their own conditions but will be subject to the financial consumer laws in each country they operate in as a minimum. Generally credit card companies are jointly responsible with the seller for the goods and services purchased using their credit cards.

A debit card is totally different and is just a plastic card (like the old cheque book) to use to access your bank account to draw cash and pay whoever. The bank has no responsibility for what you buy or services you pay for.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

woodpecker9 said:


> So is my understanding correct. Mastercard and Visa are separate to banks, they are independent finance companies. They use banks as agents. They may have their own conditions but will be subject to the financial consumer laws in each country they operate in as a minimum. Generally credit card companies are jointly responsible with the seller for the goods and services purchased using their credit cards.
> 
> A debit card is totally different and is just a plastic card (like the old cheque book) to use to access your bank account to draw cash and pay whoever. The bank has no responsibility for what you buy or services you pay for.


Yep. Got it in one. And as Xicoalc said you are buying on credit so technically the contract is between the seller and the card company and not you.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't speculate, investigate!

https://ec.europa.eu/info/sites/default/files/chargeback_report_revised.pdf

UK credit cards are subject to section 75 of the the Consumer Credit Act 1974 which is of course not applicable to cards issued elsewhere. Nor is it affected by Brexsh1te.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Barriej said:


> Should be fine as its not underwritten by the bank. MasterCard and Visa are separate entities to high street banks, so it will be their conditions that dictate.
> Mastercard and Visa being the largest.


The thing that confuses me is just having checked my bank cards, my SABADELL EXPANSION account card has a 16 digit number on it like a credit card and also the word MASTERCARD and logo on it, but I am sure it is just a debit card. The moment I use it the money is taken out of my account.

No wonder some people including me don’t know whether they are batting or balling.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

woodpecker9 said:


> The thing that confuses me is just having checked my bank cards, my SABADELL EXPANSION account card has a 16 digit number on it like a credit card and also the word MASTERCARD and logo on it, but I am sure it is just a debit card. The moment I use it the money is taken out of my account.
> 
> No wonder some people including me don’t know whether they are batting or balling.


The sabadell standard issue cards are blue for debit and black for credit. With the debit it just comes out of the accounts. With credit you are billed at the end of the month however you configure it (all without interest, a minimum amount or a fixed amount). Sometimes you may make a purchase with your debit card or even a direct debit payment and sabadell will give you the option online to defer payments, like a mini loan, using the pre agreed limit of your credit card to finance it.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

xicoalc said:


> The sabadell standard issue cards are blue for debit and black for credit. With the debit it just comes out of the accounts. With credit you are billed at the end of the month however you configure it (all without interest, a minimum amount or a fixed amount). Sometimes you may make a purchase with your debit card or even a direct debit payment and sabadell will give you the option online to defer payments, like a mini loan, using the pre agreed limit of your credit card to finance it.


Now we have established the difference in consumer protection between a credit card and a debit card, would it be common sense and helpful for the card to identify exactly which one it is (CREDIT or DEBIT) instead of saying nothing and putting mastercard and visa logos on them? Not only confusing to the card holder but how does the retailer know.

What about the China shops with their big notices in the window ‘’NO REFUNDS’’.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

woodpecker9 said:


> Now we have established the difference in consumer protection between a credit card and a debit card, would it be common sense and helpful for the card to identify exactly which one it is (CREDIT or DEBIT) instead of saying nothing and putting mastercard and visa logos on them? Not only confusing to the card holder but how does the retailer know.
> 
> What about the China shops with their big notices in the window ‘’NO REFUNDS’’.


The newer issued card do state debit or credit from some banks. Retailers will know either by their tpv telling them the type of card or other checks. If you search for a BIN checker online you can check what type of card it is from visa and mastercard databases although not all websites are 100% accurate. 

With regards to no refund signs, no business can take away fundamental consumer rights and should an item be faulty on purchase, the retailer has a duty to put it right. Refunds on unwanted goods are a more grey area but if you'd like to really be annoying ask to see the terms of sale agreement or condiciones de la compraventa. 

In terms of consumer rights in general, always remember that in spain every business must carry official Hojas de reclamaciones which if they decline to give you is serious and the police can be called. Every official complaint must be addressed and you have the right to present that to the local consumer office to deal with on your behalf.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

According to my bank manger both my Visa credit and debit cards offer protection for disputed transactions which cannot be sorted amicably with a supplier. No minimum amount was mentioned.

Albeit in small print, on their reverse they do state credit or debit.


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Last year I applied for and got paid out for a booking not honoured. I paid on my Debit card. The bank is Santander.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

MataMata said:


> According to my bank manger both my Visa credit and debit cards offer protection for disputed transactions which cannot be sorted amicably with a supplier. No minimum amount was mentioned.
> 
> Albeit in small print, on their reverse they do state credit or debit.


I realise bank managers are the most informative and trustworthy people but I am suspicious about your bank manager’s comments and think he has just made it up to please you. I suppose we will never know unless it is put to the test.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

I trust mine 100%,YMMV !


----------

